# hash troubles



## specialbaker56 (May 29, 2013)

we made bubblehash for the first tim and it came out very crumbly. it doesnt have that hash tast. after researching all we can firgure now is we beat it to much using a concrete mixer off a drill. it was done with all trimmings. any suggestions for next time?


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 29, 2013)

It sounds like you may have let the trim dry too much. Whenever I plan to make bubble hash I take my trim as soon as I get it and freeze it in freezer bags so that the trichomes don't dry out. If you can't keep it in the freezer and you don't have time to use it right away, you can dry it and store it for several weeks then make dry ice hash using the same bags. It is almost the same process accept without water. It will make a dry crumble but if it isn't too old, it can be pressed together into lumps, or balls, or cakes. I bought a kief press and make little hash cookies with mine


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2013)

I am thinking that you mixed it too vigorously and have too much plant material.  I often use very dry trim to make bubble as I like to decarboxalate it and haven''t run into problems like you mention.  I don't know why, but the dry ice hash I make does not have the hashy taste that the bubble does.

What size (micron size) bags did you use?


----------



## specialbaker56 (May 29, 2013)

yeah we let it dry for a day an a half mabye we usualy cook with it but i froze them for a day before we made the hash.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 30, 2013)

It mujst be that you beat it too hard or too much. I use 160micron bags for dry ice but for bubble I use 160 to hold material, 100 to hold the green, and 25 to hold the gold


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 30, 2013)

*THG:* The key to the quality of the dryice hash is to only shake it for the right length of time (the shorter the time, the purer the product) and to use plenty of medium size ice chunks


----------



## mistisrising (Jul 7, 2013)

specialbaker56 said:
			
		

> we made bubblehash for the first tim and it came out very crumbly. it doesnt have that hash tast. after researching all we can firgure now is we beat it to much using a concrete mixer off a drill. it was done with all trimmings. any suggestions for next time?


IME, you beat it too much. You want the ice to do the work, not the beater. 

I use all trimmings, and have had stuff that didn't want to stick. It happened when I ran too long in the washer. You should go easy, reverse directions, and don't agitate more than 10 minutes at a time. Some people I know go 5 minutes for a better quality.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 7, 2013)

I let my trim go bone dry, the bubble bag and ice, snow whatever season it is.
then I use a drywall mud mixer, same as urs prob. then I mix for 5ish min then remix in 30 min, then drain & redo process, a little longer of a mix several times then its great, potent, smelly, tasty. ect


----------

